# Containers



## Termy (Aug 8, 2021)

Sometimes I reuse the bottles. But how well do the seal ? For one, glass with a metal lid is probably top of the list. 

So anyway then you got the plastic ones. The type they had for a while had a normal lid and a thing with holes under it. Take lid off then the hole thing and you can stick a spoon in there. 

But when you screw that lid down it i pretty sealed. 

Not so with the new ones. They just got the lid and it has a door or two for sift or whatever. The holes are right in it. 

Well those flip top doors do not seal all that well, sometimes you can see they are not even all the way down. 

I have some spices for years, and I know they have reduced potency, but if they weren't in good sealed containers they lose the potency alot faster. 

It makes a difference in how long the spices last. 

T


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2021)

Termy said:


> Sometimes I reuse the bottles. But how well do the seal ? For one, glass with a metal lid is probably top of the list.
> 
> So anyway then you got the plastic ones. The type they had for a while had a normal lid and a thing with holes under it. Take lid off then the hole thing and you can stick a spoon in there.
> 
> ...



I don’t remove the inner seal on the flip top spice jars. I peel it back enough to measure or sprinkle. I place the seal back over the opening and put a zip top sandwich bag over the top before screwing the plastic lid back on. Works great for me. If I want to use the sprinkler hole in lid I just fold inner seal over, place lid on sprinkle then when done I do above steps before storing.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

personally when i buy in bulk, i divide into food saver bags - (you can get the rolls and cut to size and measure by bottle)... i re-fill the bottles as needed.. so i'm never worried about stuff like that and i have plenty to last me for a long time.. that's just my way of doing things..

i also have a dehydrator and grow my own vegetables.. so making my own blends of spices works out for me too..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2022)

Hey Ruffsta, how do you make "spice" blends growing your own and dehydrating them.

I'm interested because I think (in 'merican speak) that ypu dehydrate homegrown herbs.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

after something is ripened.. you put it in a dehydrator for several hours.. use a coffee grinder to make it a powder.. combine other spices of your choice and taste.. and there you have your own spice blend... OR you can just mix spices in yer cabinet to fit your profile taste..

it's really not that hard.. it's just the matter of balancing flavor.. sweet, hot, tangy - whatever yer going after..

also.. use a sifter! very important before bottling.. especially if yer not using any anti-clumping agents.. which i never ever use - all natural for me!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2022)

Just curious: what are you growing in Bristol that can be considered a spice vs. an herb?

That in itself is a debate. much like the discussion of veggies vs fruits; but I digress,


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

i live in OHIO now (for 6mo now, moved here to be with my newborn granddaughter).. but i grow Carolina reaper peppers - specifically.. not too many people grow them or know how to for that matter), garlic, tomatoes.. all of it.. spices for me or more peppery and such.. in fact starting reaper seeds tomorrow after work lol.

herbs for me is thyme, rosemary, basil.. things like that and i don't do too much of that just here and there just to have some. i have a large indoor grow tent so i grow all year.. and have tons of seeds.. so.. i grow whatever whenever as i see fit or want..


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

i'm a chef by trade.. gardener by trait.. so i'm used to playing around with spices and all that..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2022)

Well, then. Welcome to America!

You are living in the land that is HI in the middle and round on the ends. 

I'm sure another Buckeye will welcome you pretty soon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2022)

LOL, umm, I think we hijacked a thread. 

Help? Admins, Mods?

I was waiting for a parking spot  to get to work and jumped threads on my phone.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Well, then. Welcome to America!




uh.. Rhode Island is a state...  moved from RI to OH


----------



## taxlady (Jan 24, 2022)

Ruffsta said:


> uh.. Rhode Island is a state...  moved from RI to OH



Then, please update your location to include the state. I'm guessing that Bucky, assumed Bristol in the U.K., as did I.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

"My mountain" is where? lol


----------



## Janet H (Jan 24, 2022)

Ruffsta said:


> ... i grow Carolina reaper peppers...




What do you do with them after they are ripe? How do you use them?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

i take the seeds and save them for future planting.. and then i either sell the rest of the peppers or give them to a chef that i worked for for him to use in his hot sauces and such.. but i usually keep all seeds after i harvest.. i'll NEVER run out of Carolina Reaper seeds.. i wanna be a major legit grower of them.. which there isn't too many of them around

i have made seeded and unseeded reaper powders with my dehydrator and coffee grinder as well..


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

i'm also a former MOD on: (i may go back.. it has been awhile)

https://www.helpfulgardener.com/

i have held several seed contests..


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 25, 2022)

*Ruffsta*, I remember that website - one of many I checked out when I started propagating curry trees.  May have been after or before you were there.  

If you are interested in a productive superhot, last year I grew Death Spiral, which was the largest and most productive of any I have grown.  Reapers, chocolate reapers, Trinidad scorpion, bhut jolokia, and a few others - none were nearly as large or productive.  Not quite as hot as reapers, but still around 1.3 million.  And it was over 72" tall, at the end.
https://www.discusscooking.com/foru...l-pepper-today-and-im-still-alive-107755.html


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 25, 2022)

another ex-HelpfulGardener here . . .
hmmm, with a couple more we could fashion up "DiscussGardening" (g)


----------

